# survey



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

i'd like to survey high mileage cars as to the following;


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

^^^^^ Um what???


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*i hit the wrong key*



jaso028 said:


> ^^^^^ Um what???


and restarted it under i'll get it right


----------

